# how long should i keep my light on a day



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

so i decided to get this 15W fluorescent light bulb for my 2.5 gallons tank. I don't have any live plants in the tank though except a moss ball. So should i keep the light on during the day? I have a table light that i keep on during the day. My tank is not close to the window but obviously during the day there's some light, so im wondering if i should keep the hood light on because the table light can't go through the hood. The tank is not pitch dark but it doesn't have direct light. I don't know if it makes sense.......


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea i would say use the hood light. I pretty much leave my light on like the sun, except i dont get up at 6 in the morning to turn it on. I feed my Betta at 8:30 every morning and before i feed her i turn on her light. then at night i feed her at 8:30pm then switch her light to the blue LED for what i call "sunset" i do this for 2 hours then lights out completely so she can sleep. so if i were u id do anywhere from 8-12 hours of dark every night.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

I guess I will just turn the hood light on at 9 ish and then keep it on until 8pm then I will just use my table lamp. And then everything gets dark when I go to bed since I live in a dorm room. It won't cause algae problem right?


----------



## trumpet4life375 (Jun 8, 2011)

it shouldnt cause algae problems, sometimes i leave my tank light on for 9 hours when im at work, so you should be good


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

my tank is new so i dont have any problems yet, but goodness i hope not


----------

